# Dingoo A330, Gemei A330, or Dingoo A380?



## MrJmanzor (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone have any knowledge on which is better? All i want to do is play retro games, so if it doesn't have a custom OS and the native emulators work then it's fine for me. I just want to know which one of these is the best. My eyes are on the Gemei but any reason it shouldn't be? i'm only choosing form this list.


----------



## TCRe (Feb 9, 2013)

I would recommend actually trying to get a Dingoo A320 if possible with OpenDingux most emulators run waaay better than NativeOS if you can get a Dingoo A330 that will run OpenDingux that would be good too. On the other hand you could wait for the GCW Zero which will make all of these obsolete.


----------



## Parasite X (Apr 3, 2013)

You mean from right because what you said makes no sense but I get what asking. My answer for your question is GCW


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2013)

the dingoo a320 had a few releases, at one point they caused major issues with the software. by the time that was fixed they stopped producing them. what you'll want to hunt down is an original a320 with the paw print logo. a later "HK" built (and you'll need to search a bit to find what SKUs these had) will also work but i found they had worse d-pads. the dingoo a330 has pretty bad shoulder buttons but more ram. there was a build of opendingux that takes advantage of that. i stopped following it a long time ago so i'm not sure how it ended up. so you may want to research that a bit more as well. the dingoo a380 was not a dingoo digital project, from what i can recall. by that time the company was split. i do believe it was a dingoo tech project. i can't recall much about it accept that it may have had 2 player local co-op. the dingoo a380 was one i was never offered for a review, i wish i had more to share about it. the gemei a330 has the best dpad and buttons of any of those "china chip" devices. the problem is that dingux was never ported to it. it runs the same default emus as the dingoo products (and it should because basically they all start from the same parent company) and a few ported projects. for how good the thing feels, and games (with cool features like emu local co-op), it has virtually no support.

if you had to get one of the systems you would want the dingoo a320. however, you would be much better off waiting a few months for the gcw zero to be finalized. it has the best software support of any opendingux product. i can't speak about the hardware until i am able to do a full review. while researching it, don't believe all the crap posted about the pre-order SE edition. that is a completely different build that has little to do with the final kickstarter product.

-another world


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Jan 17, 2014)

If all you want to do is drag and drop some game and start playing without breaking the bank or ripping your hair out over some odd ball dingux, hacker mumbo jumbo, go with a Dingoo Digital or Gemei A330 (same exact thing, only rebranded). Great price, super easy to use, very decent multi-media / game player. Can't beat it with a stick any day. 3-)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         http://www.ebay.com/itm/121220226198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 http://boards.dingoonity.org/gemei-a330/


----------

